# Sneak Pics of Moosey and Smurf Vacation



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I saw the boys chillin and having a good time......whipped out my camera and went all paparazzi style on them...they saw me and I got this picture and ran before they could catch me


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Still no helmets. Idiots.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

im not gonna lie... 




it might be fake, but i doubt it..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> Still no helmets. Idiots.


best quote...I started busting up:cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Penis face.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hahaha couldn't buy that with a master card


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Hahaha couldn't buy that with a master card


hahahaha i second that!


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL the sandals as floats is the best part


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

HhAhahAHHahahHAahah

That's CLASSIC


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Hahaha couldn't buy that with a master card


or visa, discover, ax


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Showing the same style in the water as they do on bikes.






Zero!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

why is the water yellow at the far side of the pool?


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

That picture has been posted on the internet more than SMT's girlfriend.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Mom must have put the two to bed since they didn't reply yet. Fahn


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

LarryFahn said:


> Mom must have put the two to bed since they didn't reply yet. Fahn


actually I'm on vacation in st George without smurf.

Don't want to get into it but smurf and I aren't talking and I am tired of being associated with him.

SMT, when I first saw that the sandals killed me. My digital photography teacher showed the class and said it was an attempt at darwinisim. That picture is awesome.

Btw that couldn't be me... I'm obviously Not that muscular...

I was able to bring the cannondale on this trip so I'll try to get a video up when I get home.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

sorry, double posted....


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Moosey said:


> actually I'm on vacation in st George without smurf.
> 
> Don't want to get into it but smurf and I aren't talking and I am tired of being associated with him.
> 
> ...


Hey Moosey. Sorry to hear that you and smurfette are having issues. I miss his calling everyone penis faces... kinda. Not really though. So, if you're riding in SG, go ride the Barrel/Race loop and the Bearclaw Poppy. Not sure how familiar you are with the riding around that place, but it's at the Green valley Gap area. There is a lot of great stuff to play on there (esp the jumps on the Barrel), and it's right on the edge of town.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

charging_rhinos said:


> Hey Moosey. Sorry to hear that you and smurfette are having issues. I miss his calling everyone penis faces... kinda. Not really though. So, if you're riding in SG, go ride the Barrel/Race loop and the Bearclaw Poppy. Not sure how familiar you are with the riding around that place, but it's at the Green valley Gap area. There is a lot of great stuff to play on there (esp the jumps on the Barrel), and it's right on the edge of town.


I was looking into bearclaw (found a helpful website with a list of SG trails), but the weekend is booked and i only have the cannondale. After seeing all the potential riding down here, i am hoping to plan a trip here just for riding next year. im really only riding around where im staying (a skate park, and maybe some small drops and stuff.) either way it makes a long vacation better just being able to ride my bike on the street...


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

deleted


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

moosey and murf split? </3:sad:


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

they still deliver..


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Smurf is a penis face anyway.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

And you think we're interested in what you kids are doing on your school vacation because...

Stick to entertaining us with photos of you guys riding half-assed sketchy jumps.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

-Null-


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> This is pathetic.


do you and moosey need counciling??? why the brake up


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> do you and moosey need counciling??? why the brake up


He hates me now I guess, because I "told him" that he could come to my house or something.. but then I had chores to do so he'd have to wait. But it turns out, my chores took me all day, and he couldnt come over.. so he threw a little ***** fit.. I think thats what happened, but he wont talk to me, so I really dont know for sure.. But its whatever, I dont really mind..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> He hates me now I guess, because I "told him" that he could come to my house or something.. but then I had chores to do so he'd have to wait. But it turns out, my chores took me all day, and he couldnt come over.. so he threw a little ***** fit.. I think thats what happened, but he wont talk to me, so I really dont know for sure.. But its whatever, I dont really mind..


ahhhh.....both of you need to work it out....man the vids are awesome

hows the swim lessons going on??


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, they are electrifying :skep:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Well, they are electrifying :skep:


yeah and wet too


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Hahaha electrifying... Well I tried not to get into it on the Internet because it something we need to work out... Don't worry bout it everyone...

In the meantime i did do a little riding today at the local skate park, but due to some flat tires and the lack of a helmet I didn't get to any real riding. I did play some sick laser tag...


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> I am pathetic.


Yup.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

full of win... 

the bromance continues..


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> I am a penis face.


Haha yup.


----------



## focto (Oct 6, 2005)

*smt, your still an idot.*

 Can you post something about mountain bikes.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

focto said:


> Can you post something about mountain bikes.


tacky tacky tacky....the rain did good and it was epic this morning...where are you


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

LMFAO!!! This made my day! Reading through this was like an episode of Dr Phil(played by SMT) and Moosey and smurf are the troubled ones on the show. Like how the DH-FR feed has been the location of all the laughs lately.


----------



## toHELLuRIDE (Jan 27, 2008)

GHEYEST thread evah!!!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

toHELLuRIDE said:


> GHEYEST thread evah!!!!!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Moosey said:


> ... and the lack of a helmet...


oh dude, this is getting to easy


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

charging_rhinos said:


> oh dude, this is getting to easy


Hahaha you can say it. You know you want to, even though that's what kept me from riding...


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

I still wanna see the thread where smurf insults the kid. C'mon somebody help me out.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nankerphelge said:


> I still wanna see the thread where smurf insults the kid. C'mon somebody help me out.


that's over and done........*N E X T*


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

nankerphelge said:


> I still wanna see the thread where smurf insults the kid. C'mon somebody help me out.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=659495 
I think thats the one


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Mouse is on vacation while Smurf is burning the mid-night oil doing seasonal-work.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

b-kul said:


> moosey and murf split? </3:sad:


I stilll haven't gotten over the Moose & Squirrel split, now this :{
I think Moose and Pirate would make a good combo. SMT has a thing for young boys. Moosey beware.....that's not a snickers bar in his pocket!


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> Moosey beware.....that's not a snickers bar in his pocket!


Covered in "Chocolate" and packed with peanuts?...:skep: 
Put a wrapper on it and that won't happen..:thumbsup:


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=659495
> I think thats the one


Thanx. I had followed that thread when it first started but had lost interest by the time it got to that.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=659495
> I think thats the one


Pretty proud of bringing down a 9 year old eh?


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

Are they vacationing in Europe? Those aren't domestic plugs...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

*before this gets out of hand*

.....


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Pffft the water is grounded, all will be fine.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my favorite mtbr couple has split. im bummed. </3


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

b-kul said:


> my favorite mtbr couple has split. im bummed. </3


nah...I got it fixed...I dressed them both up in orange and they "bonded" wink wink


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah...I got it fixed...I dressed them both up in orange and they "bonded" wink wink


nah bro, hes as b1tchy as ever..


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

moosey get your knickers out of a knot and be friends with smurf so you can make moar vidz already!!


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol I don't think thats gonna happen, not with his injured ego and all..


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

think of the greater good moosey! winter is fast approaching me and i will be bored.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> nah bro, _I'm_ as b1tchy as ever..


There ya go, fixed.

really, just talk to me privately. no need to try to make yourself look better by bringing a private issue up in public.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Moosey said:


> There ya go, fixed.
> 
> really, just talk to me privately. no need to try to make yourself look better by bringing a private issue up in public.


Then answer your phone..


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Lol I don't think thats gonna happen, not with his injured ego and all..


now now... chill out a bit there smurfy. No need to turn the forum into Jersey Shore. The only one here with an ego is me, and that's because I'm so dang awesome.

My high school pic, for proof:










Mustache approved, suckah!


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Then answer your phone..


CALLOUT  , come on now, you guys gotta rub some dirt on this relationship and get the problem solved.:thumbsup:


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

I want too, because he seemed like a fairly cool guy.. but nope, he obviously disagrees


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

do you really think that bringing stuff up in public really makes me want to bring your drill back? I mean the act of "i dont know man, im so chill and did nothing but hes freaking out" is cool, but please drop this. LETS WORK IT OUT IN PRIVATE.

btw im suprised no ones commented on smurfs profile picture yet...


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Moosey said:


> btw im suprised no ones commented on smurfs profile picture yet...


WELL THAT'S ATTRACTIVE


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Yeah, whats up with that*



Moosey
btw im suprised no ones commented on smurfs profile picture yet...[/QUOTE said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=507649
> Check out the pic on his profile page, maybe you guys been riding that a little too hard and somebody's feelings or sphincter got hurt?


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Moosey said:


> do you really think that bringing stuff up in public really makes me want to bring your drill back?


Wait, Moosey is holding smurfs drill for ransom? that is no way to be friends


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Norcoshore1 said:


> Wait, Moosey is holding smurfs drill for ransom? that is no way to be friends


Tell me about it... He's also worried about his reputation on here (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA)
and hes telling me that if I dont get off mtbr hes going to "accidently" forget my fathers $200 drill that has been missing for weeks.. so I gotta go, wouldnt want to ruin his rep :skep:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Tell me about it... He's also worried about his reputation on here (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA)
> and hes telling me that if I dont get off mtbr hes going to "accidently" forget my fathers $200 drill that has been missing for weeks.. so I gotta go, wouldnt want to ruin his rep :skep:


and you threatened to shoot my dog in the head... look we can all make up lies...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Norcoshore1 said:


> Wait, Moosey is holding smurfs drill for ransom? that is no way to be friends


actually he left it in my moms truck last time i went to build, and she just found it and told me. i have been asking for a bunch of my stuff back for a while now, so i proposed a trade, but smurf wasn't interested. He needs his drill back, but who cares about my stuff... thats been smurf mindset most of the time. He can break my dads new cannondale carbon rush (which he did), so i fixed it, but oh no, i run over the siding on his grass and I NEED TO FIX IT NOW!


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

what did smurf do to your dads bike? why wont smurf give back your stuff? what stuff of yours does he have? and why would you run over smurfs siding?


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Zipties?!?! Is this necessary?*



Norcoshore1 said:


> what did smurf do to your dads bike? why wont smurf give back your stuff? what stuff of yours does he have? and why would you run over smurfs siding?


OMFG?!?! I found out about this like a week ago, but apparently I broke off some zip ties.. holy titballs!! and I think I broke off one of the fork fender things.. yeah I dont know. I have two tubes, two plastic ramps, and some mini ladders that he built. I was planning on giving them all back, but seeing as how he NEVER talked to me about it, I didn't know how to bring it up. But the funny thing is is when I break something that their family owns, his mom and dad talk about it with him, but don't tell me. So I honestly had no idea that I had broken anything.. When my parents saw that he ran over our edging they went straight to him and said that he would need to fix the damage that he caused, which I think is reasonable, dont you?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol this threads getting better and better


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

so let me get this straight, you broke some zip ties on his dads bike and in response he went to your house and rode his bike all over your garden edging? Not cool moosey, not cool


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Norcoshore1 said:


> so let me get this straight, you broke some zip ties on his dads bike and in response he went to your house and rode his bike all over your garden edging? Not cool moosey, not cool


Uh, it wasn't a bike, it was a friggen truck :madman:


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

holy crap moosey you ran over his lawn with a truck?! What is wrong with you? The least you could do for smurf is give him his drill back and fix his edging


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Norcoshore1 said:


> holy crap moosey you ran over his lawn with a truck?! What is wrong with you? The least you could do for smurf is give him his drill back and fix his edging


FALSE!!! Grass does not exist in Nevada.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Norcoshore1 said:


> holy crap moosey you ran over his lawn with a truck?! What is wrong with you? The least you could do for smurf is give him his drill back and fix his edging


thanks bro, glad you know all the details.

Actually after smurf crashed my dads carbon rush (imagine that, he crashed!) lets just say yea, i did fix some twist ties and stuff, but i also had to re-route both shifter cables (and buy a new one), take the back shock off and look at some stuff, re-align the bars and fork, get 2 new tubes (both were popped) and order a new fork bumper. good news is i fixed it all by myself without telling you so you could still come over (when my mom saw the bike she said you could never come over again...) so i quietly fixed everything just so you could come over again. only took a few days and a couple of bucks (i dunno, like 50 or something). i only told you about a small part of it because i didn't want you to feel bad and just wanted to get back to riding.

then, one day as i was pulling into smurfs driveway in a toyota tacoma, i hit a small portion (im guessing 10 feet, maybe 15 feet) of his siding. its a little strip (maybe 1/8 of a inch thick) that was bended to fit the grass, and was supported by three steaks. i didn't realize smurf was so lazy he can't take the three minutes it would take to re-hammer in all the steaks and get the siding up again. Im so sorry my damage migh waste (if you dont know how to use a hammer) MAYBE 10 mins of your life, whereas your damage cost me 50 dollars (ish) and at least 5 hours, but thats me guessing under the real number, because i dont want to over exagerate.

SO SO SO SO SO SO sorry i steamrolled you friggin lawn in a "friggen truck" 
if you cant fix the edging by yourself you need help, mentally. Now i wish i hadn't wasted so much money and time fixing my dads rush, just so you could come over an still not appreciate what i did. thanks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Lol I don't think thats gonna happen, not with his injured ego and all..


quite attacking him with that Tigger outfit...He is running scared...he is just a young boy


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

boys boys...this is just too funny....I can't stop laughing but come on....time to kiss and make up....we need to see more jumps

btw...how old are you guys??


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Moosey said:


> We can all make up stories.


Ok wait just a second, my brain must have failed me once again, was this before or after I nuked your house, kidnapped your parents and held them for ransom, saved some orphans from a hungry pack of velociraptors, ate a cookie, started a slave trading buisness, joined the mafia, beat chuck norris in battle, held up a liquor store, fought some zombies, found binladen, did a backflip off the moon, made a house out of cheese, killed all the mice that tried to take my house of cheese, ate some cheese, found anne frank, sold anne frank as a slave, fed your fathers bike through a wood chipper, drew on the sidewalk with sidewalk chalk, found a double rainbow, went to candy moutain, enslaved the entire canadian race, played some hockey with my slaves, freed them cause hockey kicks ass, ate some waffles, and read the whole twilight saga without dying of boredom?

As you said, we can all make up stories, and I give you a thumbs up for yours :thumbsup:


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> ... enslaved the entire canadian race


Impossible!! Canadians are entirely too mellow to be enslaved. I blame Molson and Carhartt pants.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wow. i think that ends the carbon debate forever. if smurf crashed a carbon rush only only messed up some cables it must be rampage tough.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

This is possibly the funniest thing to happen to the DH FR forum I've ever seen asides from the yellow walmart bike the guy put a dual crown on


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://cdn.anyhub.net/thebest404pageever/swf/fanten.swf


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

b-kul said:


> wow. i think that ends the carbon debate forever. if smurf crashed a carbon rush only only messed up some cables it must be rampage tough.


i explain it more above, both shifter cables came loose, one broke, rear shock messed up, fork and bars came un-aligned, both tires popped, fork was a little messed up, not bad. the cable routers (little metal thing on the frame holding the cables in place) most of 'em were broken off. thats most of it. oh, lotsa scratches. small dent or two. not much. especially compared to 10 feet of siding.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

b-kul said:


> wow. i think that ends the carbon debate forever. if smurf crashed a carbon rush only only messed up some cables it must be rampage tough.


this isn't the effing xc forum....this is the DH forum where we are proud when we break carbon


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Moosey said:


> i explain it more above, both shifter cables came loose, one broke, rear shock messed up, fork and bars came un-aligned, both tires popped, fork was a little messed up, not bad. the cable routers (little metal thing on the frame holding the cables in place) most of 'em were broken off. thats most of it. oh, lotsa scratches. small dent or two. not much. especially compared to 10 feet of siding.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

PapaSmurf99 said:


>


uhh because after all that bs i went through just so you would be allowed at my house all i get is "but its too cold to fix the siding, you can do it!" yea all my work for you, just to have you tell me its too cold to help me out. oh and i asked you how fixing the fence was going and you said "Dude calm your ****, i dont plan my whole f***ing day just so you can come to my house and ride whenever the f**k you want." I was asking you how you were cause i was bored and thats the reply. Yea i put a hella lot of time into your yard, and i want to ride there maybe once a week and you freakout. I try so hard, i practically did everything to get you that bike except pay for it, i drive you to rattlesnake, i drive you to lunch twice a week at least, i let you borrow a helmet and my dads pads, my dads goggles, everything just so i can go ride with you and you act like a snobbish whore who gets what he wants just because. You act like i owe you everything, never a "thanks for building, its fun to ride sick jumps at my house whenever i want, so thanks for helping me build them." i never hear "thanks for driving me to rattlesnake, thanks for giving me 2 bucks for mcdonalds, even though i forgot my wallet today" or anything. it sucks to do so much for a person, only to be payed back with name calling and a snobbish attitude. thats why i'm mad. im sorry i cant do everything you want me to, and im sorry i have wants to.

Then theres mtbr. i like to come here to relax and hang out, get advice on bike stuff, but all you do is trash peoples 9 year old kids and i get brought into these fights with you even though i think what you do shows sign of a lack or integrity. Who the hell in the right mind calls someones 9 year old kid who they've never met a little *****. Whodaphuk still wont talk to me very much even though i did nothing to him or his kid. Sure janky jumps are fun, but when you get behind a computer you turn into the raging 12 year old "i'm behind a computer so i can say whatever i want and people will think i'm cool" attitude.

Im sorry not everything i do can be about you, or about what you want.

Thats why im mad. you asked, i answered.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Moosey said:


> uhh
> 
> Thats why im mad. you asked, i answered.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Ok wait just a second, my brain must have failed me once again, was this before or after I nuked your house, kidnapped your parents and held them for ransom, saved some orphans from a hungry pack of velociraptors, ate a cookie, started a slave trading buisness, joined the mafia, beat chuck norris in battle, held up a liquor store, fought some zombies, found binladen, did a backflip off the moon, made a house out of cheese, killed all the mice that tried to take my house of cheese, ate some cheese, found anne frank, sold anne frank as a slave, fed your fathers bike through a wood chipper, drew on the sidewalk with sidewalk chalk, found a double rainbow, went to candy moutain, enslaved the entire canadian race, played some hockey with my slaves, freed them cause hockey kicks ass, ate some waffles, and read the whole twilight saga without dying of boredom?
> 
> As you said, we can all make up stories, and I give you a thumbs up for yours :thumbsup:


hahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahaahahhahahaha


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i lost count who's winning


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn smurf, it seems like moosey's done alot for you and been a real good friend.

You see boys, the trick in life is to make stepping stones out of stumbling blocks. Your friendship is at risk and whether you decide to turn this conflict into something that will strenghten your relationship, or be the demise of it, is up to you.

Relationships are a two way street. If this friendship is as one sided as it sounds from mooseys story, it can never work out.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Can't you guys get on Springer or something? My head hurts from reading all those long sentences.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Jump off is the only way a winner (whiner?) can be determined at this stage of the game.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

I just emailed this link to some friends to make sure they can enjoy it as well. I am posting here to not only state that but to subscribe myself to it at the same time. Don't want to miss out on any of the developing drama. This $h1t could easily be a Fox reality show.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Norcoshore1 said:


> Damn smurf, it seems like moosey's done alot for you and been a real good friend.
> 
> You see boys, the trick in life is to make stepping stones out of stumbling blocks. Your friendship is at risk and whether you decide to turn this conflict into something that will strenghten your relationship, or be the demise of it, is up to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Norcoshore1 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn smurf, it seems like moosey's done alot for you and been a real good friend.
> ...


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG This sh*t is effin hilarious. I'm calling in sick tomorrow so I don't miss anything.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Poor guys, now their names will be forever etched into everyone's brains for this sh*t, lol they might as well make new usernames :lol:


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Moosey said:


> uhh because after all that bs i went through just so you would be allowed at my house all i get is "but its too cold to fix the siding, you can do it!" yea all my work for you, just to have you tell me its too cold to help me out. oh and i asked you how fixing the fence was going and you said "Dude calm your ****, i dont plan my whole f***ing day just so you can come to my house and ride whenever the f**k you want." I was asking you how you were cause i was bored and thats the reply. Yea i put a hella lot of time into your yard, and i want to ride there maybe once a week and you freakout. I try so hard, i practically did everything to get you that bike except pay for it, i drive you to rattlesnake, i drive you to lunch twice a week at least, i let you borrow a helmet and my dads pads, my dads goggles, everything just so i can go ride with you and you act like a snobbish whore who gets what he wants just because. You act like i owe you everything, never a "thanks for building, its fun to ride sick jumps at my house whenever i want, so thanks for helping me build them." i never hear "thanks for driving me to rattlesnake, thanks for giving me 2 bucks for mcdonalds, even though i forgot my wallet today" or anything. it sucks to do so much for a person, only to be payed back with name calling and a snobbish attitude. thats why i'm mad. im sorry i cant do everything you want me to, and im sorry i have wants to.
> 
> Then theres mtbr. i like to come here to relax and hang out, get advice on bike stuff, but all you do is trash peoples 9 year old kids and i get brought into these fights with you even though i think what you do shows sign of a lack or integrity. Who the hell in the right mind calls someones 9 year old kid who they've never met a little *****. Whodaphuk still wont talk to me very much even though i did nothing to him or his kid. Sure janky jumps are fun, but when you get behind a computer you turn into the raging 12 year old "i'm behind a computer so i can say whatever i want and people will think i'm cool" attitude.
> 
> ...


Somebody needs a hug.. someone also needs to step up so we can talk this sh1t out privately.. This is really pathetic. But I am going to miss the rides, cant wait until I get my license.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

one day away.. and the drame explodes again..

so much win ..


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I side with moosey...sounds like a cool friend......


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Smurf and Moosey, it is in these times of confusion and anger that you must ask yourself: If my relationship is unable to pass the test of a petty argument, then maybe it is not worth having at all?

Why argue to keep a bond that is not strong enough to be worth keeping? One that is not able to stand the test of time and mutual disagreements? It is something you must decide for yourself, not a decision me nor anyone on here can make for you. It is something you feel deep down in you heart, and you will know when you feel it, for it is feeling of having a true friend.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Lunchbox362 said:


> I side with moosey...sounds like a cool friend......


Thanks. We should ride sometime.

I'm done with this dumbass argument. Smurf, go ahead slander me all you want. Dosent matter to me cause half the ******** you say isn't true. I wanted to work it out privately, but you gotta show how tough you are, so go ahead and do it. I had the drill waiting for you this morning but you pulled a no-show, so it sat in my car Under the seat so no one could steal it. It's just sad that you can't admit your faults and apologize. I'll admit I did take this too far, and I'm sorry, but part of it's your fault and I don't want a friend who blames everything on me.

Now I am never getting on this or the other moosey vs smurf thread again, instead I'm just going about my business. Wil whites (red bull rampage contender) friend who practices in virgin with wil wants to but my fork. I may need some advice later and hope y'all would help out.

From all of us here on the channel four news team, you stay classy mtbr (had to I love anchorman)


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

damn all i have to say about smurf and moosey not talking is


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

im with moosey on this one smurfs a retard and needs to grow the **** up and learn when to stop, it gets old after while.


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> im with moosey on this one smurfs a retard and needs to grow the **** up and learn when to stop, it gets old after while.


no it doesnt


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> no it doesnt


back to pink bike with you
P.S. trust me it gets old


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> back to pink bike with you
> P.S. trust me it gets old


I agree with this man. It was funny before because Moosey was like Smurfs mom, defending him not wearing a helmet on his obscenely janky jumps, but seems to me Moosey actually takes this seriously and Smurf is being.....well.....a penis face....which is amusing, but he argues like my little brother, so I get tired of 10 year old humor after a while...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man sober papasmurf taking advantage of this poor drunk girl last saturday night

and yes that is moosey laughing


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

so it continues :lol:


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man sober papasmurf taking advantage of this poor drunk girl last saturday night
> 
> and yes that is moosey laughing


ahhahhahahahhahahhhahhaha


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

ajd245246 said:


> so it continues :lol:


Penis Face....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> Penis Face....


no use for that


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

omg, when i left back 3 montthes ago... nevermind. lol. why did you have to rekindle this.. HAHAHA. no


----------

